# Daisy's got spayed today!



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Daisy is at the vet's for her procedure today. She got spayed and microchipped. I'm sitting here twiddling my thumbs waiting for their 2nd phone call if she's ready to go home and is waking up from the anesthesia. I'm a little worried about keeping her quiet for 10 whole days! She's growing up to be quite a vocal girl. How did you guys manage to do this?

This is probably the longest we've ever been apart in a while. I don't even remember our home without her! She's become such a huge part of my daily life that I feel so uneasy without her here. I can't wait to see her! Also, she's growing so fast! Her face is looking more and more "adult" when I look at her. Sigh!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww she will be just fine  I know how hard it is to be without them. Whimsy was great after her spay and didn't really bother the stitches at all. They bounce back pretty fast. I remember just not initiating any play and she seemed content to just lay low and hang out with me.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I kept Molly on a leash in the house at first to keep her from running and jumping.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Lina you sound like a typical Hav mum, lol. I think we can all relate to the feelings you are having and sympathize. Daisy will do great, I'm sure. In fact, she will come through this better than you, I have a feeling. Hope your baby is home very soon so life can get back to normal for you.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you Evelyn, Diane and Ollie's Mom! 
I picked her up two hours ago. They told me to try and feed her after 2 hours and try to give her pain meds if she eats but she's just sitting in front of her food bowl staring at it like she's in a daze. I think she's still super groggy from the anesthesia. How long did it take for your little ones to become fully alert?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly was ready for action the next morning following her spay. She was eating and drinking normally. I gave her her pain meds for 3 days. I think it took a little while before she had a bowel movement again. Glad everything went well. Your little one will be back to normal in no time. The hardest thing will be keeping her from being too active too soon!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Sheba was back to normal the morning after the spay. But she was quieter. She didn't bother her stitches. Hope Daisy is feeling like herself soon.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Hope your little Daisy recovers quickly. Truffles was back to her old self the next day. It was a challenge to keep her quiet and not play with Scout. She never touched her incision. Feel better Daisy:biggrin1:


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

She finally ate but she wouldn't move off her bed and basically ate off my hand. I let her do it so I can take her pain meds. I can tell she was in pain because she was letting out little whimpers. It's really strange not having her running around the house and playing. 

I just undid her bandage where her IV went. They told me they were only shaving a small area of her leg but they shaved a 1 inch perimeter around her leg. Poor thing! When they said small I thought it was going to be unnoticeable. I know it's just fur and it will grow though.  I'm curious whether your little ones were shaved on their leg too!


----------



## Freckles (Feb 2, 2015)

Aw, I wish her a speedy recovery. Milo was a day or two of being not himself immediately after his procedure. I always find it strange when he is gone to the groomers for the morning, when I don't hear the little pitter-patter of his feet around the house! But now we have Marley so unless they go together, the house won't be completely empty!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly had a good size area of her leg shaved too!


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh my goodness! She's so adorable! I guess Daisy's not alone.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

Aw such a cutie. I completely get it. I cant even go on vacation without our little pup anymore! Good luck and I'm sure Daisy will be great!


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Daisy's starting to investigate her stitches a little bit. Although she's not licking it. I'm wondering if I should get her a little something to prevent her from getting more curious like a onesie.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

When Oliver was neutered they shaved all 4 legs in the middle about 2 inches wide all the way around each leg right in the center. He looked ridiculous. They also shaved his entire belly from his testicle area up to his chest and then chopped and I do mean chopped his side coat on both sides, where his ribs are. He was a mess. I couldn't understand it. The only thing I could think of with the legs was that they had a hard time finding a vein. The rest was just overkill on the shaving and cutting. He had it done in December and his coat is still trying to bounce back.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would definitely use a cone or a onesie for awhile just to be safe.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> When Oliver was neutered they shaved all 4 legs in the middle about 2 inches wide all the way around each leg right in the center. He looked ridiculous. They also shaved his entire belly from his testicle area up to his chest and then chopped and I do mean chopped his side coat on both sides, where his ribs are. He was a mess. I couldn't understand it. The only thing I could think of with the legs was that they had a hard time finding a vein. The rest was just overkill on the shaving and cutting. He had it done in December and his coat is still trying to bounce back.


Aww! Poor Oliver! That definitely sounds like overkill. I wonder why they shaved both his side coats too?


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Molly120213 said:


> I would definitely use a cone or a onesie for awhile just to be safe.


Thanks Diane! Is that a onesie that Molly is wearing in the pic? I was wondering where you got it.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I got my onesies at the Goodwill store. They were so cheap and I was able to get several of them in case they got wet or dirty.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DaisyMommy said:


> Thank you Evelyn, Diane and Ollie's Mom!
> I picked her up two hours ago. They told me to try and feed her after 2 hours and try to give her pain meds if she eats but she's just sitting in front of her food bowl staring at it like she's in a daze. I think she's still super groggy from the anesthesia. How long did it take for your little ones to become fully alert?


Kodi had a harder time with the anesthesia than with his neuter. It was a good 24 hours before he started feeling better. I'm sure it was the anesthesia rather than pain, because giving him pain meds only made him feel worse, not better. Like your girl, he would just sit (or lie) in one place and moan. Heart-breaking, but they get through it fast, and then life is so much easier for them AND for us!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DaisyMommy said:


> She finally ate but she wouldn't move off her bed and basically ate off my hand. I let her do it so I can take her pain meds. I can tell she was in pain because she was letting out little whimpers. It's really strange not having her running around the house and playing.
> 
> I just undid her bandage where her IV went. They told me they were only shaving a small area of her leg but they shaved a 1 inch perimeter around her leg. Poor thing! When they said small I thought it was going to be unnoticeable. I know it's just fur and it will grow though.  I'm curious whether your little ones were shaved on their leg too!


For future reference, you can tell them NOT to shave unless it's a medical necessity. (which is RARELY the case. While HAvanese have long hair, it is very light weight. Wetting it down with a little alcohol is typically all that is necessary to be able to see the vein. Kodi has had IV's more than once and has never had ANY hair shaved.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> When Oliver was neutered they shaved all 4 legs in the middle about 2 inches wide all the way around each leg right in the center. He looked ridiculous. They also shaved his entire belly from his testicle area up to his chest and then chopped and I do mean chopped his side coat on both sides, where his ribs are. He was a mess. I couldn't understand it. The only thing I could think of with the legs was that they had a hard time finding a vein. The rest was just overkill on the shaving and cutting. He had it done in December and his coat is still trying to bounce back.


Wow! THAT'S ridiculous!!! I would have been LIVID!!!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I'll tell you Karen, I was not happy. His legs looked like a Clydesdale horse with the skinny legs and feathered feet. and his side coat is still pretty short. His belly is about 2 inches long now. It takes a long time to grow back. I will remember what you wrote about wetting down and if I ever need to have him in for something again I will tell them that. Thanks for that info.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I was worried Truffles would have her whole abdo shaved. Her coat was trimmed only a little at incision site. I was surprised it was such a small incision. Truffles was pretty sleepy that night, but back to normal by morning. Scout knew something was up because he just sat and watched her when she came home.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> For future reference, you can tell them NOT to shave unless it's a medical necessity. (which is RARELY the case. While HAvanese have long hair, it is very light weight. Wetting it down with a little alcohol is typically all that is necessary to be able to see the vein. Kodi has had IV's more than once and has never had ANY hair shaved.


When Scout had his teeth cleaned I was there to watch. The vet didn't shave his leg. I was amazed how fast she got the IV in. One stick and it was in.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Now I know what to tell them if she ever needs an IV again (hopefully not). I'm just glad it wasn't her entire leg. She kinda looks like she has a part peg leg. Poor girl! 

She's doing better and is playing with her chew toys today!  I can tell she's uncomfortable though because she keeps moving around and readjusting herself trying to find a comfortable spot when she's on her bed or on ours. My husband and I keep having to move around her. She's been having full reign of an entire king size bed pretty much! :biggrin1:

I just realized there was a typo on one of my previous post where I said "so I can take her pain meds". I swear it was a typo, it was Daisy that took it and I'm really not a junkie! HAHAHA!:laugh:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DaisyMommy said:


> I just realized there was a typo on one of my previous post where I said "so I can take her pain meds". I swear it was a typo, it was Daisy that took it and I'm really not a junkie! HAHAHA!:laugh:


We were starting to wonder about you!!!ound:


----------

